# TB stallion recommendation for eventing



## Piran (2 May 2017)

I have a pure ID mare I would like to breed from, to produce an eventer.  I need to find a PROVEN TB stallion, that has either been successful in eventing in his own right (has got to Advanced) or has bred successful eventers. Apart from Sula Blue, any other suggestions?


----------



## Asha (2 May 2017)

Chilli morning ( admittedly not full TB but has a high percentage) was on my list for my 3/4 ID mare. Ive changed my plans and decided to put her to a full ID stallion.

He would really suit my mare


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2017)

You could struggle with that, so many top end event horses are by NH stallions, Power Blade would be my first thought.


----------



## stefannyy (2 May 2017)

http://www.stallionai.co.uk/stallions/primitive-faerie-tale/

My yard owner used this stallion and the foal she got last year is fab, the mare is going back to him again this year.


----------



## Rollin (2 May 2017)

Or take a leap of faith and use a Shagya.  Look on Shagyer Araber News to see what the German's do with their Shagya Eventers.


----------



## TheMule (2 May 2017)

Weston Justice is still available frozen, he's 15/16 and proven himself at 4* and with offspring at 4*


----------



## cundlegreen (3 May 2017)

I'm on the same quest as you. I've been put on to a stallion with frozen semen available from Germany. TB stallion called Sea Lion. Competed to 3* level. He's on FB, but I haven't been able to source a video of his movement which is paramount for me.


----------



## Piran (3 May 2017)

And to complicate the issue, Sula Blue does not provide chilled semen.....


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (3 May 2017)

All I can find is this of Sea Lion eventing.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/stallionsealion/videos/?ref=page_internal

Hope it's the right horse! If so, he's not quite as free in his movement as I would like, but he seems straight enough. Shame there aren't any of him just doing a walk-up front, back and sides so you can at least get some idea of how freely he moves and whether he has any limb problems, such as over-reaching and so forth. I don't know why a lot of stallion owners won't do this. I know they like to emphasise performance etc., but looking at a horse moving naturally and freely even at a relaxed walk will tell you a lot. 



cundlegreen said:



			I'm on the same quest as you. I've been put on to a stallion with frozen semen available from Germany. TB stallion called Sea Lion. Competed to 3* level. He's on FB, but I haven't been able to source a video of his movement which is paramount for me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cundlegreen (3 May 2017)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			All I can find is this of Sea Lion eventing.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/stallionsealion/videos/?ref=page_internal

Hope it's the right horse! If so, he's not quite as free in his movement as I would like, but he seems straight enough. Shame there aren't any of him just doing a walk-up front, back and sides so you can at least get some idea of how freely he moves and whether he has any limb problems, such as over-reaching and so forth. I don't know why a lot of stallion owners won't do this. I know they like to emphasise performance etc., but looking at a horse moving naturally and freely even at a relaxed walk will tell you a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. i'd rather see a horse loose.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (4 May 2017)

Indeed!! Here's an example of a friend's young TB stallion Coach House. She has posted an easily-made film of his walk-up, looking relaxed and happy, where you can see his basic movement, conformation and check out his limbs. As he's a flat racing sire, loose schooling vids aren't usual, but it would be an added bonus for eventing/SJ sires. And they aren't difficult to make!

http://www.bucklandsfarmandstud.co.uk/coach-house



cundlegreen said:



			Totally agree. i'd rather see a horse loose.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## druid (4 May 2017)

Jaguar mail is a proven sire and high % TB
Otherwise Pointilliste is full TB  (not available frozen)  and is proving very popular in Ireland with event breeders


----------



## cundlegreen (4 May 2017)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			Indeed!! Here's an example of a friend's young TB stallion Coach House. She has posted an easily-made film of his walk-up, looking relaxed and happy, where you can see his basic movement, conformation and check out his limbs. As he's a flat racing sire, loose schooling vids aren't usual, but it would be an added bonus for eventing/SJ sires. And they aren't difficult to make!

http://www.bucklandsfarmandstud.co.uk/coach-house

Click to expand...

Went and met all their stallions at tattersalls in feb. Love this horse, and wish I could have bought one of his first crop of foals. He is a superb stamp of a stallion, and both he and Hellvelyn are lovely natured. They deserve to do well with them, they looked superb, as did the two foals of theirs that were sold.


----------



## popsdosh (4 May 2017)

Go on Elite Stallions they have three full TB event stallions. Duke of Hearts, Lucarelli, Asagao (related to Jaguar mail) and a very near TB in mighty Magic


----------



## eventer28 (4 May 2017)

Watermill Swatch is a beautiful full thoroughbred and perfect for a full ID - he has some really nice progeny coming up through the ranks in eventing. Watermill Swatch completed the KWPN&#8217;s strict 70 day test - he finished his test achieving excellent results and was fully approved by the KWPN.

http://www.kylemorestud.com/index.php/watermill-swatch

Progeny
&#8226;Cleveland, promising young eventer, competed by international rider Jesse Cambell
&#8226;Cheveline De Sang, promising young eventer , placed 3rd in BE100 at Catton Park (Sian Davies-cooke)
&#8226;Fortmoy Tipoki, Copeted at RDS 5yo Young Event Horse (Niamh Ennis)
&#8226;KMS Swatchable, competed by Junior International rider Cathal Daniels IRL
&#8226;Donatellos Dream, 2016 competed in Cavan 5yo Final 1.20m with Trevor Gray


----------



## Springs (4 May 2017)

Hi You could consider Ansiei, a full TB that's competed in flat and NH and a group 1 winner with £169,000 of winnings to his name. Was standing in Ireland for the past couple of years but now available in the UK


----------



## druid (4 May 2017)

eventer28 said:



			Watermill Swatch is a beautiful full thoroughbred and perfect for a full ID - he has some really nice progeny coming up through the ranks in eventing. Watermill Swatch completed the KWPN&#8217;s strict 70 day test - he finished his test achieving excellent results and was fully approved by the KWPN.

http://www.kylemorestud.com/index.php/watermill-swatch

Progeny
&#8226;Cleveland, promising young eventer, competed by international rider Jesse Cambell
&#8226;Cheveline De Sang, promising young eventer , placed 3rd in BE100 at Catton Park (Sian Davies-cooke)
&#8226;Fortmoy Tipoki, Copeted at RDS 5yo Young Event Horse (Niamh Ennis)
&#8226;KMS Swatchable, competed by Junior International rider Cathal Daniels IRL
&#8226;Donatellos Dream, 2016 competed in Cavan 5yo Final 1.20m with Trevor Gray
		
Click to expand...

There was a Watermill Swatch 4yo at Cavan showing as a heavy hunter (ID Dam) a few weeks ago. Easily going to be one of the top show hunters in IRE/UK in a few years time, I watched one of the top Irish producers offer a blank cheque for him and be turned down. I surprised how heavy he was for a half bred.


----------



## lottiepony (5 May 2017)

Might be worth having a look at Future Sport Horses' stallions,  Future Illusion has got a good selection of progeny out doing well, every week they post on Facebook with lots of fantastic results.


----------



## popsdosh (5 May 2017)

lottiepony said:



			Might be worth having a look at Future Sport Horses' stallions,  Future Illusion has got a good selection of progeny out doing well, every week they post on Facebook with lots of fantastic results.
		
Click to expand...

TB ?


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (5 May 2017)

popsdosh said:



			TB ?
		
Click to expand...

Less that half. Sire Fleetwater Opposition is a Trakhener and dam has some sport horse of unknown ancestry. Well enough bred, I suppose, but as Popsdosh has queried, not what the OP wants. 

Future Sporthorses does have a few doses left of Hand in Glove, a beautifully bred, successful 2-year-old and top class Dressage/SJ horse. Sire of Jaguar Mail and other excellent sorts. No idea what the fee would be though, as he's deceased and in demand. He was also big (17hh). I'm a fan of the sire-line though, Turn To etc. If I had an ID mare I intended to breed to a TB, he'd be well up my list.

http://futuresporthorses.co.uk/stallions/hand-in-glove-xx/


----------



## PorkChop (5 May 2017)

I always recommend him when someone is looking for a TB, but I'm not going to apologise!

Have a look at My Eclipse standing at Trenerth Equestrian in Cornwall.

He evented, and showjumped, and his temperanment is second to none.


----------



## lottiepony (5 May 2017)

Meant to put not Tb, my bad, he does have very successful progeny out there though. Just totally unhelpful on the tb bit of it lol!


----------



## popsdosh (5 May 2017)

lottiepony said:



			Meant to put not Tb, my bad, he does have very successful progeny out there though. Just totally unhelpful on the tb bit of it lol!
		
Click to expand...

It depends how you quantify successful I guess , He would only be my choice in very special circumstances.


----------



## ihatework (6 May 2017)

lottiepony said:



			Meant to put not Tb, my bad, he does have very successful progeny out there though. Just totally unhelpful on the tb bit of it lol!
		
Click to expand...

Successful in what?
Showing and futurity?


----------



## eventer28 (18 May 2017)

He is usually such a refining TB sire - I want another Watermill Swatch baby


----------



## Irish gal (20 May 2017)

Would you think of Jackaroo at all. He's 95% TB and the full brother of High Kingdom and also the top US horse Mandiba. He's by Master Imp who is by the TB Imperious.

Another Imperious horse to consider is Puissance, who is 7/8ths TB. Ranked no 8 in the world last year by the WBFSH in terms of breeding the world's highest performing eventers. Difficult to argue with that kind of record...

Both can ship semen from Ireland.


----------

